# Mac won't boot up (loading bar halfway then white screen)



## SergeantToast (Oct 19, 2016)

hello. 
My mac was working completely fine. I usually put it in sleep mode, but before it wouldnt boot up properly it was a bit laggy and unresponsive when i awoke it from sleep one day so i shut it down. When i turned it back on, the loading bar went about half way and it just stopped moving. Eventually after nothing happening i shut it down again. I kept trying but nothing worked, until one day i booted it up and waited very long and it came to a white screen with a cursor and nothing else, so i again shut it down. Does anyone know what this is? Ive tried booting up in safe mode, but it just loads up halfway too. Has anyone experienced this before and if so is it an easy fix? I havent touched it in weeks and i have no idea what to do.


----------



## fishscene (Apr 1, 2015)

Try this:

*Resetting NVRAM*

Shut down your Mac.
Locate the following keys on the keyboard: Command (⌘), Option, P, and R. 
Turn on your Mac.
Press and hold the Command-Option-P-R keys immediately after you hear the startup sound.
Hold these keys until the computer restarts and you hear the startup sound for a second time.
Release the keys.

If this does not resolve:

Shut down the Mac.
Plug in the MagSafe or USB-C power adapter to a power source and to your Mac.
Using the built-in keyboard, press Shift-Control-Option on the left side of the keyboard, then press the power button at the same time.
Release all keys, then press the power button again to turn on your Mac
If that *still* doesn't work, I'd recommend hauling the computer to the Mac store to see if they can resolve the issue. I have to admit, this is an odd one.


----------



## donaldkepler (Apr 21, 2014)

SergeantToast said:


> hello.
> My mac was working completely fine. I usually put it in sleep mode, but before it wouldnt boot up properly it was a bit laggy and unresponsive when i awoke it from sleep one day so i shut it down. When i turned it back on, the loading bar went about half way and it just stopped moving. Eventually after nothing happening i shut it down again. I kept trying but nothing worked, until one day i booted it up and waited very long and it came to a white screen with a cursor and nothing else, so i again shut it down. Does anyone know what this is? Ive tried booting up in safe mode, but it just loads up halfway too. Has anyone experienced this before and if so is it an easy fix? I havent touched it in weeks and i have no idea what to do.


Are you able to go to the OS X Utilities by pressing Command + R button immediately after you restart? If yes, then go to Disk Utility and repair your Mac hard drive (startup disk). If you have the latest backup copy of your Mac, then you can restore your Mac to factory settings and further restore from Time Machine external drive. But if you don't have a backup but want to recover all files, then consider a data recovery program. You can give a shot to Stellar Phoenix, DiskWarrior, Data Rescue, etc. Also, go through this post http://www.stellarinfo.com/blog/mac-unbootable-hard-drive-recovery/

Also this is a worth reading http://appletoolbox.com/2014/09/mac-fix-white-screen/


----------



## BScot (Dec 8, 2016)

fishscene said:


> Try this:
> 
> *Resetting NVRAM*
> 
> ...


Wow. Dead Mac reincarnated! Thanks


----------

